# Olds College



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have heard people going there & I know a trainer that has taught there.Haven't heard anything bad about it, program sound interesting.Have been to town for horse shows,Nice enough place. 
You might also look at Lakeland College in they have agricultural & horse related programs too:wink:.
Western Ranch & Cow Horse Program | Lakeland College


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I looked into the Lakeland College as well. I think Olds has a bit more to offer. It's one of the best equine schools in Canada, if not in North America. 
I would love to go to the Western&Ranch Horse Program sometime though! I have a couple of friends that are attending Lakeland.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm going to Olds next Spring for their "Racehorse Groom Training" program. 

I thought about taking one of their riding programs, but I have enough connections that I can just ride with trainers and such and learn just as much or more.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay so here's another question for college people in general. Should I stay on campus or off? I don't drink or party... would I be out of place on campus?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

On campus will be cheaper.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

That's what I thought. Then some coworkers today told me not to stay on campus because all the campus people do is party (two of them have friends that go and are going to go there).
So I'm just wondering.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

I went to Olds College for the english horsemanship program back in 03-05 and LOVED IT. You can learn everything and more by going and being a working student and not have to pay 10's of thousands for college, but I definitely don't regret doing the program, although it was very expensive. The english instructor is FABULOUS. They have a different western instructor there now, and while I think he is still good, he's not as good as the instructor that was there previously. 

Living on campus is cheaper, and I wish I would have lived on campus my first because it's way easier to meet people and get immersed in that college lifestyle. Plus equine students have to do chores so the closer you live the better! They have different floors in the dorms, the ground floor is the "party" floor, and the 3rd floor is the quiet floor. You get to choose when you apply for housing.

If you want to PM me and ask more questions, feel free


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I would go for a business degree or something.
I might be going there too, actually, this fall, but nothing horse related.
My Horsemanship Major was a waste of time and money.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> That's what I thought. Then some coworkers today told me not to stay on campus because all the campus people do is party (two of them have friends that go and are going to go there).
> So I'm just wondering.


It's college. :wink:

You don't have to hang out with them, though.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> It's college. :wink:
> 
> You don't have to hang out with them, though.


That's what I figured. I think I can also pick whether or not I would prefer to be in a room with a nondrinker. 

Thank you all for the advice! It's not set in concrete that I will be going. It's just one of my options. Depends on if I get a permanent job that I like or find someone and get married.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> That's what I figured. I think I can also pick whether or not I would prefer to be in a room with a nondrinker.
> 
> Thank you all for the advice! It's not set in concrete that I will be going. It's just one of my options. Depends on if I get a permanent job that I like or find someone and get married.


Well, if you do go I live a half hour away. You can stay here and exercise fat ponies instead of paying to stay on campus. :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

That would be a lot of fun! We'll see what happens and if I do end up going there I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AND FGRanch is my neighbour, so you get two HF's at once. LOL


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

